# caution: never buy any product from HOMESHOP18



## evewin89 (Oct 24, 2009)

hello frnds., i like to share my online shopping experience wit u all.
last month my mom told me that our old iron is not working properly so we have to buy a new iron. so i thought lets try HOMESHOP18 coz they have vast collections of appliences and they also provide goods @ a very good rate. so i called HOMESHOP18 and booked 1 bajaj iron on *23rd of sep. 2009* (in the morning time) they gave me the order no. of bajaj iron and told me to send the cheque as soon as possible and it will take around 7-15 days for the iron to be delivered to my home. i did the same as instructed by HOMESHOP18 customer care representative. on the same date (23rd of sep. 2009) i send the cheque by speed post. 
after waiting 15 days i called the HOMESHOP18 to enquir abt. my product status. they told me that they received my cheque late and they withdrew money from my bank on *6th oct 2009*.  and again told me to wait for 10 days, *today (24th oct 2009) *again i called homeshop 18 to enquir about my bajaj iron. their customer care representative told me that they don't have the supply of  my product (bajay iron) @ present and thats why they have still not dispatched my bajaj iron.

they gave me option to cancel my order 
and as soon as i heard dis i told them to cancel my order and return my cheque and my money. i think they will charge some amount coz i'm cancelling my order but i dont care about that. wat i want to ask u guys that, Is dis they call an easy way to shop online with HOMESHOP18.?


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 25, 2009)

Afterwards what happened buddy? Did you get your money back? Or did they deduct anything from it. I also had terrible experience with rediff online shopping. Always better to go to a shop and buy.


----------



## evewin89 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ramakrishnan said:


> Afterwards what happened buddy? Did you get your money back? Or did they deduct anything from it. I also had terrible experience with rediff online shopping. Always better to go to a shop and buy.



y'terday i got a mail from HOMESHOP18 that states. "we will be returning ur full money"  and 4 dat i have to wait coz they will be sending me a cheque.


----------

